# Preamplificador Stéreo HiFi: Diseño y Construcción



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2014)

Como me aburrí de andar midiendo chapas para hacer el bricolage del *ampli de 8 canales* y ahora tengo que mandarlas a cortar y doblar, decidí poner voluntad en el diseño de un amplificador HiEnd lol capaz de excitar adecuadamente a los filtros y al ampli y entretenerme un rato con algo mas divertido.

Este preamp será estéreo y debe cumplir con lo siguiente como mínimo:


Mando de volumen y balance digital usando Control Remoto IR y/o "perilla".
Display LCD para mostrar el estado de los ajustes de volumen y balance y otras info necesarias.
Control de tono capaz de "corregir" los posibles problemas de los baffles y ajustar las componentes psicoacústicas básicas de la sala.
Tener la posibilidad de "mutear" las salidas cuando sea necesario.
Tener selección digital de las entradas de señal.
Tener ajuste automático de la sensibilidad de entrada necesaria.
Tener muy buena performance a costo relativamente bajo.
Ya sé que en el foro hay un par de diseños MUY BUENOS de preamps digitales, pero por desgracia usan los chips TDA7XXX de ST, que si bien son útiles no tienen la "calidad" de audio necesaria (THD, crosstalk, etc) por que son chips para aplicaciones de car-audio que no requieren tantas prestaciones. Por otra parte, el control de tono que necesito no se encuentra en estos chips ni es posible adaptarlos (imaginen compensar el baffle-step del baffle con el control de tono ).

Bueno... para no hacer todo desde cero, vamos a tomar como base el preamp de D. Self que les muestro parcialmente en la siguiente figura:

​
Este diseño está muy bueno por que tiene frecuencias de corte variables para los graves y los agudos, lo que ayuda a poder elegir la zona donde comienza a actuar el refuerzo o atenuación del tono. Por otra parte, los ajustes del tono caen a 0dB fuera de la zona de audio (20Hz a 20kHz), con la idea de no reforzar frecuencias muy altas o muy bajas fuera del espectro. En mi caso, tendré que modificar las bajas frecuencias un poco por que ahí opera la LT del subwoofer.

Las siguientes curvas muestran el comportamiento simulado del circuito sin el control de volumen, como para que se den una idea de como opera el control de tono en lo que es respuesta en frecuenica:
Esto es la rsta en Baja Frecuencia:
​
Y esta otra es la rsta en Alta Frecuencia:
​
Ambos gráficos están hechos a máximo refuerzo y a máxima atenuación, pero barriendo todo el espectro de frecuencias donde es posible cambiar el corte de cada control (cada curva es un 20% de incremento del pote que maneja la frecuencia).

El control de balance no está en la imagen y el control de volumen está dentro del recuadro rojo, y esa es otra zona a modificar, ya que si bien el diseño es un control de volumen de Baxandall con muy buena performance, este usa potenciómetros convencionales y la unica forma de dotarlos de mando remoto con IR es usar potenciómetros motorizados... que no puedo comprar afuera gracias a la @#$%&@.. LPM!! Así que habrá que hacer algunos arreglos para poder usar unos PGA2310 que tengo guardados y que puedo manejar desde un µControlador vía SPI . Sinceramente, me resisto a eliminar o "serruchar" esta zona por que el PCB que haga puede servir para agregar el mando remoto o para usarlo con un pote tradicional sin gastar dinero extra y sin pérdida de performance, así que eso tengo que pensarlo un poco.

Luego sigo con esto...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2014)

Gracias por los comentarios y los "me gusta"!!!

Siguiendo con el tema, hay un par de problemas a resolver:
El primero es mantener la fase absoluta (parece que está de onda, pero es mejor así) y eso me fuerza a dejar la etapa de control de volumen presente pero con algunas conexiones sin hacer y componentes sin poner, ya que el control de tono es inversor y el PGA2310 es no-inversor, así que alguien debe dar vuelta la señal en alguna parte, y como que no queda otra que sea el control de volumen modificado... y de paso aprovecho para hacerlo con la posibilidad de un pote manual.

El segundo problema es el diseño del PCB, por que hasta donde he estado analizando (no mucho ) me parece que la mejor solución tal vez sea hacer un PCB por canal y poder apilarlas y conectarlas de alguna forma, por que si intento meter todo en un unico PCB voy a tener que hacer uno dobles faz y va a ser un lío montar los potenciómetros dobles, ya que son necesario cuatro de ellos solo para el control de tono (dos de frecuencia y dos de nivel). Esto va a ser un poco más de artesanía que debo estudiar en detalle antes de que se haga un lío para montar el preamp.

En cuanto el µC, voy a usar un PIC 18F2550, ya que tengo un par , tiene memoria a lo tonto y tiene "patas" suficientes (28) como para cubrir las necesidades de este proyecto, y además tiene multiplicación por hardware, lo que pinta bueno para calcular escalas logarítmicas y esas cosas. La otra vez hice algunas cuentas y me salieron necesarios como 24 terminales I/O, pero tengo que revisarlo... y no sé ni donde puse al papelito .

Por ultimo, la selección de entradas *ya está hecha acá*, aunque probablemente deba realizarle algunas modificaciones menores para economizar terminales del micro.

El software está(rá) escrito en C usando el CCS, pero llevo recién las rutinas de display, de IR y de gestión de la perilla (un codificador optico de radio de auto  que ya *algo pregunté por aquí*) mas un juego de comandos básicos para activar vía IR.

En fin... mejor que me ponga a ordenar y documentar esto por que es 100% probable que me pierda en algún momento


----------



## Tavo (Dic 3, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En fin... mejor que me ponga a ordenar y documentar esto *por que es 100% probable que me pierda en algún momento  *



Mmm, supongo que ese momento ya llegó hace raaaato.   Jajaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 3, 2014)

Jajaja!!!!
Estoy completamente trancado por que ando con mucho laburo y me queda poco tiempo para dedicarle a este proyecto y al del ampli de 8 canales. Además, falleció el Sr. que me maquinaba las chapas para hacer las cajas, así que ando buscando otro taller que tenga precios razonables... cosa poco común en estos momentos  ... y sin gabinete no puedo avanzar, por que del ampli solo me queda el "bricolage" que es laaaaargo para que tenga una apariencia agradable...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 10, 2015)

Vamos actualizando un poco...
Primero pasé en el KiCad el diseño original de D. Self para ver que se podía hacer. Resultó esto:



Tengo la idea de hacer un PCB para cada canal y de esa forma minimizar el crosstalk entre ellos, ya que no se usaría ningún AO compartido entre ambos canales. El problema con el esquema de arriba es que sobra un AO (la mitad de la etapa de entrada), y como no podemos compartirlo lo vamos a cambiar por un NE5534 que es un poquito mejor que el NE5532 pero hay un solo AO por package, y además hay que compensarlo en frecuencia o mantener la ganancia por encima de 3.
También hay que quitar los potenciómetros del PCB por que son una parva y seguramente van a comprometer el diseño, así que vamos a poner un conector de tres pines por cada pote.
Además quité del PCB los relays de muting, por que a esos los controlo desde la fuente de alimentación y me conviene que las bobinas estén lejos del preamplificador.
Bueno.. con eso en mente, quedó esta versión preliminar del diseño de un canal del preamplificador:



y les paso los PDF por si quieren ver las imágenes un poco mas grandes...

Como podrán ver en el segundo esquema, es muy simple reemplazar el control de volumen analógico por uno digital. Solo hay que cambiar el pote RV4 por la entrada y salida de un PGA2310/11, dejando sin conectar el "cursor" y removiendo todos los componentes involucrados en el control de volumen de Baxandall. Como el control digital también estaría a cargo del balance, es bastante simple dejar la etapa de entrada con ganancia 0dB con unos pocos cambios de componentes. Lo bueno de esto es que puedo hacer un pre completamente analógico, y cambiarlo a digital mas adelante...

Dejamos acá por ahora.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2017)

Luego de un año y pico de volverme loco con el PCB de *un canal* , finalmente logré rutearlo. Por supuesto, es un PCB doble faz de 6 x 10 cm.
Les voy a dejar una impresión de la cara de componentes para que vean mas o menos como vá, pero soldarla va a ser un despelote importante...


y esto es mas o menos como quedaría:



Cuando logre armar y probar un canal, les traigo el diseño del PCB y mas noticias (estoy pensando en un shield de Arduino para el PGA2310 ).
.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 22, 2017)

El AD7376 podría ser un dispositivo interesante a tener en cuenta. Como todo dispositivo de Analog Devices excelentemente documentado, soft de evaluación y muchos extras más que interesantes.
AD8400 es otro de los dispositivos que a parte de venir en diferentes valores viene 1/2/4 dispositivos en un chip. 
http://www.analog.com/media/en/news-marketing-collateral/product-selection-guide/Choosing_the_Correct_Digipot.pdf?doc=an-1291.pdf
El modulo de evaluación del PGA2310 cuesta 99 dolares


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2017)

Hola Panda!!
Es que resulta que tengo los PGA2310 desde hace mucho tiempo, y si bien iba a usar un PIC para el control, la plataforma arduino me soluciona varios problemas. Ya he hecho un par de shields y son muy simples de diseñar y construir, por eso pensaba seguir en esa linea...
Veremos que sucede!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2017)

Gracias a un amigo que es un maestro haciendo PCBs doble faz con el método de la impresión láser, ya tengo las placas para cada canal. Voy a tratar de armar una (totalmente analógica) y ensayarla para ver que tal vá.
Les dejo unas fotos de las PCBs:



PD: Voy a tener que esperar a ir por Buenos Aires, ya que acá me matan con las resistencias de metal-film al 1%.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Jul 27, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg

PD: Voy a tener que esperar a ir por Buenos Aires dijo:
			
		

> Si hacés un pedido a Electrónica Elemón...no te las envían?
> Yo vivo cerca...podría pasar...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2017)

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Si hacés un pedido a Electrónica Elemón...no te las envían?
> Yo vivo cerca...podría pasar...


Gracias Iván.
Tengo que ir por la CABA en un par de semanas (creo yo), así que te agradezco el ofrecimiento.
De todas formas, yo las solía comprar en Microelectrónica en Pte. Perón cerca de Uruguay, y ahí tenían buenos precios, pero me voy a fijar en Elemon a ver que onda.

Gracias!!!!!


----------



## angelwind (Ago 3, 2017)

Hola.
Elemon tiene excelentes precios y buena calidad de componentes. Eso si, hay que comprar por cantidad ya que tienen montos mínimo de ventas. 
Igualmente me ha pasado que me convenía más comprar la tira de 100 resistencias de metal film ahí a comprar 10 o menos en otros lugares.


----------



## Bilbon (Dic 22, 2017)

Este proyecto está abandonado? Encontré hoy el hilo...jejeje... y me gustó mucho, principalmente por lo del arduino. El arduino nano es barato...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2017)

Bilbon dijo:


> Este proyecto está abandonado? Encontré hoy el hilo...jejeje... y me gustó mucho, principalmente por lo del arduino. El arduino nano es barato...


No, no está abandonado, pero yo estoy con mucho trabajo. Espero avanzar un poco más durante enero.
Lo de Arduino es para hacer unas pruebas, pero si salen bien voy a usar el Atmega328 en lugar del PIC 18F2555... está en estudio...


----------



## Bilbon (Dic 22, 2017)

Bien!...el nano lleva el ATmega328P ... Despacio con el alcohol en las fiestas... y ponete a trabajar en el proyecto!!! juajua!!! Saludos a todos , Feliz Navidad y Próspero Año Nuevo!


----------



## Alexander24798 (Dic 24, 2017)

buenas amigos disculpen mi entrometimiento ,  no pude evitar ver tu diseño amigo se ve muy bueno aquel proyecto , respecto a la plataforma arduino no es mala idea ya que su uso es sencillo avanzarias mas rapido ... saludos desde Ecuador y Feliz Navidad y Feliz 2018 amigos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2019)

Seguimos avanzando de a poco con este preamplificador, y ahora estoy trabajando en el control digital. Resulta que si bien lo que hay que hacer es muy simple, este preamp tiene muchos periféricos, tal como muestra el siguiente esquema:



Como de costumbre, hay que tratar de no desperdiciar terminales del Arduino NANO que es el corazón de este diseño, así que hay que adaptar algunos periféricos para que no nos consuman un millón de pines, a saber:

La interfaz IR (infraroja para el Control Remoto) solo usa una línea de entrada digital. Para gestionarla encontré una API de Arduino que MUY BUENA, aunque consume un poco de memoria...se las recomiendo: Receiving and Decoding IR | Using an Infrared Library on Arduino | Adafruit Learning System
La interfaz para la "perilla digital de volumen" (codificador rotatorio) solo usa dos líneas de entrada digital y la gestiono con otra API de Arduino que es verdaderamente  EXCELENTE y con consumo reducido de recursos: Encoder Library, for Measuring Quadarature Encoded Position or Rotation Signals
La interfaz de los Botones solo usa una línea de entrada analógica, y la estoy gestionando con una pequeña clase que diseñé yo... esa se las paso luego cuando esté seguro de que funciona OK (hasta ahora lo hace).
La gestión del display LCD la hago con una biblioteca que es un reemplazo de la LiquidCrystal standard de Arduino pero mucho mas rápida y capaz de controlar varios tipos de conexiones de displays LCD: fmalpartida / New LiquidCrystal / wiki / Home — Bitbucket
La selección de entradas con el 74HC595 y control del volumen con el PGA2310 trabajan ambos vía SPI por hardware y para eso ya hay una biblioteca estándard de Arduino que permite gestionar sin problemas estas conexiones. Este próximo fin de semana veremos si es cierto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2019)

Bueee.....seguimos jugando con el preamp hasta que me den ganas de hacer artesanías metalúrgicas con el amplificador.
Respecto al post anterior, probé de usar la biblioteca SPI de Arduino y vá como piña: funciona perfecto y a muy alta velocidad, tanto para el PGA2310 como para el 74HC595. También probé la función shiftOut de la API de Arduino y también va muy bien, pero no la voy a usar por que es recarga de software inútil en este caso. Hay una historia con el uso de HC595 que es el estado aleatorio de las salidas al alimentarlo...que puede ser peligroso y cortocircuitar dos entradas de señal diferentes....veré que hago...

Acá les dejo una foto de las protoboards de prueba y del Arduino UNO desde donde corro los ensayos. Voy a usar un NANO, pero el UNO es más cómodo para cambiar y poner cables.



Este otro es el control remoto que estoy usando...reciclado de un DVD jWin que palmó hace tiempo. Tengo  otros también reciclados pero este es grande y cómodo para los que cada vez vemos menos. Este usa el protocolo NEC (según lo que detectó la biblioteca IR del post anterior) y el sensor infrarrojo IRM8601 lo recibe perfecto (y tengo como 10 sensores más en caso de errores fatales ).



Por último, un selector de entradas por medio de relays, como el de *este tema*, pero es una nueva versión con un filtro PI para eliminar los pulsos de conmutación en la alimentación. Al igual que antes, es capaz de manejar 6 entradas estéreo, aunque solo voy a usar 5, el primer relay que falta a la izquierda es por que el que me queda disponible tiene bobina de 700 ohms mientras que los otros tienen bobina de 400 ohms... se vé que se quedó escondido cuando los unifiqué cambiándolos. En fin..tendré que buscar y comprar uno compatible.
*PD:* En el tema original les dejo el nuevo PCB y mas datos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 20, 2020)

Habiendo terminado con el *amplificador de 8 canales*, ya es hora de meterle mano a este preamplificador (preamp de ahora en más) para que lo acompañe.
Primero lo primero, hay que montar los PCB de los controles de tono/volumen, diseño de Douglas Self, con algunos pequeños cambios que fueron comentados algunos posts más arriba para poder adecuarlo al uso del control de volumen+balance digital.
Armar el PCB es un verdadero lío por que al no tener agujeros metalizados, hay que meter puentes con "pelos de cable" y otros usando los propios componentes...y asegurarse de que todo quede bien conectado.
El esquema que dejo abajo muestra donde van los "pelos" y donde se usan los terminales....y como se imaginarán, primero hay que soldar los pelos y recién luego se pueden poner los componentes:

Espero volver con los PCB armados antes de fin de año 🤯🤯


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 30, 2020)

Como es un parto soldar estos PCB, hoy me tomé un ratito para dibujar "la parte digital" del preamp. Les subo una imagen de un bosquejo preliminar para que vean mas o menos como va la cosa por ahora.

Al final decidí usar la función shiftout de Arduino para seleccionar la entrada de señal y SPI para el PGA2310, que es la comunicación mas demandante....la otra se usa relativamente poco y como sobran líneas del microcontrolador, aunque las gaste acá simplifico el diseño del PCB y del software.
Me queda pensar como hago para cargar el latch de salida del 74HC595 con el registro de desplazamiento puesto a cero en el momento de alimentar al sistema, por que resetearlo es simple, pero la línea de Storage estaría compartida con un pin de Arduino. En fin, habrá que poner un diodo para aislar el primer pulso o algo por el estilo...pero hay que hacerlo por que el latch siempre arranca con cualquier verdura y no me voy a arriesgar a cortocircuitar dos o mas entradas al iniciar el sistema, por más que sean algunos ms.


----------



## ngc1976 (Ago 31, 2020)

Excelente proyecto, ya voy preparando los materiales, podría colocar el I2C para el display , saludos y gracias por compartir el proyecto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2020)

ngc1976 dijo:


> podría colocar el I2C para el display


Tal vez vos puedas, el display que tengo es paralelo y tiene 7 años de comprado, así que debo usarlo obligatoriamente


----------



## ngc1976 (Ago 31, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tal vez vos puedas, el display que tengo es paralelo y tiene 7 años de comprado, así que debo usarlo obligatoriamente


Hola Doc, es universal para todos los Dispay de 2 o más columnas, las salidas corresponden a las del Display en el mismo orden, saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2020)

Ahhh...hablás del modulito!
Pero en verdad me sobran pines, así que agregar un módulo de esos es un gasto adicional y también un punto de falla adicional.
Si a medida que avance empiezan a faltar pines, es una idea que voy a considerar    
Gracias!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2020)

Estuve meditando como hacer el reset inicial del 74HC595 y la carga en el latch de salida y llegué a esto:

EN TEORÍA se genera el pulso de carga del latch a partir del propio pulso de reset, pero viene retrasado como 900us. Acá está un poco mas ampliado:

El trazo verde es la tensión de alimentación (que he hecho que se demore 10ms en alcanzar los 5V), el trazo lila es el escalón de reset y el trazo celeste es el "pulso" que manda al latch de salida el registro resetado.
EN TEORÍA todas las tensiones y tiempos involucrados cumplen las especificaciones del datasheet, y el diodo solo está para hacer una OR con diodos con otro diodo que estará conectado al pin del Arduino que dispara el almacenamiento. He usado un Schottky para que no caiga tanta tensión del circuito pasivo y asegurarme de llegar a los 4V que garantiza el 1 lógico en el pin RCLK (pero voy a usar 1N60s "truchos" que son Schottky y no de germanio).
RinHC es la resistencia de entrada del pin del HC595, y Rdrain es una que agregué para que se descargue mas rápido el capacitor C2.

Si el engendro en verdad funciona, les cuento mas tarde.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2020)

Bue....finalmente fué completamente distinto.
La idea del reset y después captura con el mismo pulso no es viable por que hay mucha interacción entre la red RC y los pulsos de captura del latch RCLK del 74HC595. Como ni voy a pensar en modificar el software del Arduino, hice una más fácil basada en un par de comentarios en un foro de la web: el datasheet del HC595 no dice nada del estado en el que "arrancan" los latches de salida entonces hay que ponerlos en 0 desde el arranque por que si inician con cualquier verdura. Pero como lo que tengo que activar son relays excitados por un ULN2003, y este tiene resistencias de pull-down en las entradas, si yo pongo  las salidas del HC595 en tri-state los relays no se van a excitar por que el ULN2003 necesita un 1 en las entradas para activarlos. Entonces la idea es:
1-Reseteo con una red RC el registro serie del HC595 (no los latches de salida por que esos no hay como tocarlos). Este reset dura (por ahora, ya lo voy a achicar) 15ms desde que recibe alimentación el sistema.
2-Mantengo desactivadas las salidas poniendo a 1 la entrada OE\ mediante otra red RC pero con una constante de tiempo mucho mas grande, mas o menos 300ms en este caso desde que recibe alimentación el sistema.
3-En menos de esos 300ms el Arduino ya debe haber arrancado y estar ejecutando el programa, y lo primero que hace es pulsar la línea RCLK para transferir el registro resetado a los latches de salida, así que cuando cuando la tensión de las red RC cae por debajo del umbral del 0, las salidas se activan y ya están todas en 0.

En ese foro proponian usar una línea adicional para para activar OE\ cuando fuera necesario, pero ya 4 líneas me parecían demasiado para activar solo 5 relays. La hice mas fácil y la activé por tiempo y me ahorro una línea para otras cosas (el MUTE\ del PGA2310).

Esta es la simulación para ver los tiempos:

Y este es el circuito final:

Ahora hay que achicar C1 por que es demasiado tiempo, pero eso ya es fácil.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 4, 2020)

Hoy avancé un poco más e hice la prueba con un Arduino Nano en lugar de UNO que uso para los desarrollos,  en algunas oportunidades se iniciaba con un LED (equivalente a un relay en la prueba) encendido...y a veces dos, ambos aleatorios. Luego de meditar un poco el problema y leyendo lo que alguna vez postié *acá*, llegué a la conclusión que el bootloader del Arduino Nano chino era un cachivache y se demoraba demasiado en entregar el control al programa real. Buscando un poco por la web, encontré que ese bootloader - aparte de ser mas lento y demorar mas en entregar el control - al programa - solía tener algunos problemas de cuelgues (pero a mí siempre me funcionó bien).
Con el Arduino UNO no tenía problemas por que trae un bootloader mas moderno y optimizado (parece que los UNO míos si son originales ) que se llama Optiboot, que es mucho mas pequeño - uno cuarto del tamaño del viejo - y que entrega el control casi inmediatamente, así que dije: *vamos a cambiar el bootloader* 

Revolviendo la web encontré *esta excelente página* de un flaco que explica con lujo de detalles como se instala el Optiboot en un Nano...usando otro Nano como programador, así que tuve que adaptarlo para usar el UNO como programador...y anduvo como piña  (bueee...anduvo como piña luego de que puse el capacitor de 10uF que dice el flaco, por que si nó se pudría la transferencia del bootloader).

Ahora se comunica a 115K con la PC (antes lo hacía a 57800) y entrega el control en una fracción de segundo, aunque voy a tener que revisar si ya funciona OK o alargar un poquito la constante RC de la línea OE\, por que este bootloader es mas nuevo que el del UNO y tiene algunas cosas que podrían ser importantes, pero no he revisado el código para ver la demora en entregar el control.


Ahí en la foto se vé el UNO con el cablerío de programador ISP y el Nano ya flasheado y por probar un ejemplo de fade que trae el IDE para ver que tal vá.

*PD: *Ya que estoy, mejor flasheo todos los Nano que tengo.

*EDITO:*
Revisando el código fuente del Optiboot parece que demora 1 segundo en entregar el control, aunque hay algunas opciones de configuración alternativas pero eso requiere recompilar todo...y la verdad es que no quiero montar todo un sistema de desarrollo para recompilar el Optiboot ==> habrá que extender un poco la constante RC y listo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 4, 2020)

Les dejo este link por si a alguien le interesa leer sobre el bootloader Optiboot.
El chabón que lo hizo la descose MAAAAL !!!!!!








						HowOptibootWorks · Optiboot/optiboot Wiki
					

Small and Fast Bootloader for Arduino and other Atmel AVR chips - HowOptibootWorks · Optiboot/optiboot Wiki




					github.com
				





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Revisando el código fuente del Optiboot parece que demora 1 segundo en entregar el control, aunque hay algunas opciones de configuración alternativas pero eso requiere recompilar todo...y la verdad es que no quiero montar todo un sistema de desarrollo para recompilar el Optiboot ==> habrá que extender un poco la constante RC y listo.


No es taaaan así  Al alimentar el Arduino este arranca el código de una!!!








						How Arduino bootloader works
					

Everyone that uses Arduino can tell you how easy it is to get projects going once they have an Arduino board in hand. Just load up the blink code and press upload. In a matter of seconds, your Ardu…




					liudr.wordpress.com
				



Mejor lo dejamos como está...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2020)

Hace un tiempo me "regalaron" este trafo...en pésimas condiciones...y hoy a la mañana encontré un negocio que vende de todo para bobinado de trafos, motores y demás yerbas. Yo alguna vez compré cable esmaltado ahí, pero ha crecido bastante, así que voy a hacer la prueba de calcular y rebobinar este trafo para usarlo en el preamplificador, por que necesita 15+15V para los AO y el PGA2310, necesita 5V para la parte lógica y necesita 12V para los relays, así que pinta un lindo ejercicio de aprendizaje de como hacer trafos.

Tiene laminado 112, si bien el trafo no es muy chico, si lo es la ventana...veremos si dá la potencia necesaria y le caben los bobinados .

*PD 1:* esta gente parece también rebobina motores pero no transformadores...o al menos eso le entendí, voy a tener que volver para conversar con alguien "mas técnico".

*PD 2:* No me pregunten que le pasó a este trafo...así lo recuperé de la basura y está incinerado por todas partes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 12, 2020)

Y bue...empecé a soldar los pelos de cada PCB. Me demoré como una hora y media soldando una de ellas, así que la otra será mañana.
Así va saliendo...
1- Ahí se ven los pelos soldados del lado de los componentes

2-Estos son los pelos del lado del cobre

3- y acá están recortados del lado de los componentes.

Mañana sigo con el otro PCB...por que es un parto hacer esto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2020)

Hoy logré quitarme la vagancia de encima y terminé los puentes entre caras de los PCB. Los que restan se forman cuando coloque y suelde los componentes:




y también logré encontrar los pulsadores que había comprado para controlar el preamplificador vía microcontrolador, pero estoy dudando si van a servir o nó... el pituto solo tiene un largo de 7mm y deberá atravesar el contra-frente de acero, el frente de aluminio y la separación entre ellos... que suman como 10mm. Estaba pensando en no usar contrafrente, pero me van a molestar las tuercas de los potenciómetros...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2020)

Un poco más de avance: hoy soldé todas las resistencias excepto las del control de volumen por que no voy a usar el que está en las placas sino el del PGA2310. Mañana supongo que podré poner los zócalos de los AO y los capacitores.

y también aproveché para estrenar un alicate nuevo que me regaló la patrona.


Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2020)

Al fin terminé de soldar los componentes en los PCB del control de tono de frecuencia variable!!!!
Varias horas me tomó el chiste, pero si no lo hacía hoy no iba a poder hacerlo hasta la semana próxima...o la otra.
Les dejo una foto:

Me faltaron dos conectores 🤬🤬 y cuando los compre tengo que aramar los potenciómetros para probar el funcionamiento con el ARTA.

Continuará...


----------



## Ldel80 (Oct 8, 2020)

Buenas con su permiso aporto la fuente propuesta por douglas self para su precision preamp que contiene control de tono variable. Saludos y disculpas si no corresponde


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 9, 2020)

No pida disculpas por hacer un buen aporte!!!!
Yo agradezco toda la ayuda que puedan proporcionar!!     🤝 🤝 
La fuente que yo uso en los pre y en los filtros es muy parecida a esa, solo que yo empleo directamente los LM317/337 como reguladores.
D. Self usa ese diseño con 7815/7915 mas transistores por que dice que ese conjunto es mas barato que los LM, lo cual seguramente sea cierto en escala industrial , pero como yo tengo una parva de LM comprados hace 20 años...a mi me sale mas barato la otra opción 
El problema con este pre es que tengo que sumar una fuente de +5V para lo digital y otra de +12V sin regular para los relay.

Gracias por el aporte!!!!


----------



## Ldel80 (Oct 9, 2020)

Barbaro por nada! En mi caso soy de la plata y en la cuarentena no consegui los lm, y arme con los 78-79 para pre. Claro por las tensiones va a necesitar el trafo con dos secundarios uno con punto medio y el otro que de12vcc sin regular y de ahi tomar para regular los 5vcc. Felicitaciones es un excelente proyecto!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2020)

Vuelvo para contarles que compré el display "con letras rojas". Pedí y pagué el de 5V y me enviaron el de 3V .
Llevo 6 días entre que me llegó, me comuniqué, me contestaron y lo último que dijeron es que "mi pedido pasó a administración" . Ya se los mando como devolución sin cargo y que se vayan a la pmqlrmp....


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Vuelvo para contarles que compré el display "con letras rojas". Pedí y pagué el de 5V y me enviaron el de 3V .
> Llevo 6 días entre que me llegó, me comuniqué, me contestaron y lo último que dijeron es que "mi pedido pasó a administración" . Ya se los mando como devolución sin cargo y que se vayan a la pmqlrmp....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2020)

Al final, el vendedor del display me llamó por teléfono y me pidió que lo devolviera sin cargo por ML eligiendo la opción "Es lo que pedí pero no me sirve"...supongo que para que no los jodan a ellos con el puntaje y esas cosas.
ML me devolvió la tutuca y todos felices. Ahora veré que hago, por que me dijeron que tienen que revisar el stock por que estaban seguros que tenían de 5V y no saben por que el mío era de 3V.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 28, 2020)

Y vuelta la burra al trigo...
Entré a ML y encontré que el mismo display de letras rojas que había comprado por $700 y devuelto, ahora estaba en $139 😲 😲 😲 😲 😲 y envío a coordinar con el vendedor , a lo que pensé "si lo compro me romperán el toor de alguna forma", pero por ese precio estaba obligado a comprarlo, y así lo hice. Cuando consulté por el envío me llegó la respuesta obvia: "Si compra algo más se lo enviamos todo junto", así que me puse a revisar que había de interesante...y todos los precios habían sido reducidos casi al 35% del valor original  así que me mandé y compré un display LCD 4x20 fondo azul y letras blancas en $585, que sumado al otro display me totalizaba lo mismo que en la primer compra pero me llevaba dos display, uno grande y muy bonito y el otro...el "rojo"...esta vez de 5V.
Aún no lo pruebo, pero cuando tenga un rato le sueldo la tira de terminales y veo que onda...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2020)

🙆‍♂️*¡¡¡ Vicioso !!! *


----------

